# Twentytwenty tv: Are you animal mad?



## twentytwentytv (Sep 15, 2011)

*IS YOUR PASSION FOR PETS TAKING OVER?*

*IS YOUR HOME FULL OF FURRY FRIENDS?*

If so the award winning Twenty Twenty Television wants to hear from you. We have been commissioned to make a new documentary for Channel 4, and are keen to find an animal enthusiast with an extensive pet collection.

If you would like to find out more, we would love to hear from you.

Please contact us on 0207 4247720 or 07507 996095
Or [email protected]


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

arent you the people who want to do an animal hoarders programme?

'Animal hoarding involves keeping higher than usual numbers of animals as domestic pets without having the ability to properly house or care for them, while at the same time denying this inability. Compulsive hoarding can be characterized as a symptom of mental disorder rather than deliberate cruelty towards animals. Hoarders are deeply attached to their pets and find it extremely difficult to let the pets go. They typically cannot comprehend that they are harming their pets by failing to provide them with proper care.'

in which case all us on here are animal lovers and do the best for our pets, and do not fit that description.

Also I dont think you will find anyone describes their furry family as a 'collection'

Idea for you.. why dont you get on some of the face book rehoming sites and make a programme about the people who dont care and just offload their pets..then get more!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Give her a chance. lol
She has come back with a different front on what she wants. She has obviously learned what animal hording is from last time.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tinamary, I think their opening line 'is your passion for pets taking over?' is enough to get many people's backs up, as it implies that people who have a lot of pets are obsessed. It may be a differently worded post but to me it implies the same thing
I agree with mstori, try the Facebook rehoming pages, it's where the hoarders hang out these days, maybe a programme about highlighting these exploitative places is what's needed to get them shut down


----------

